# vans less than  3.5 tons



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2017)

Following on from my last thread re driving licenses ......

who has a van which is less than 3.5 -  what make is it -  does anyone have a 4WD one  -  and is it possible for you to post a photo   -  not a lot to ask i know......

but this could be useful for so many folks who may decide to "downsize"    -  me i may be looking to upsize  !!!!

thanks


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 11, 2017)

You might come across a used Bentley.
The smaller range is rated at 3250 Kg.
We spend 6 months of each year in one.
Plenty of room.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> You might come across a used Bentley.
> The smaller range is rated at 3250 Kg.
> We spend 6 months of each year in one.
> Plenty of room.




thank you 

2017 Bentley 34B Diesel Pusher Class A Motorhome - NeXus RV

i assume this is the larger range !!!!   (a wee bit out of my budget !!!)

i found a smaller one which was  3.8 gross weight


----------



## mark61 (Feb 11, 2017)

[No message]


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Following on from my last thread re driving licenses ......
> 
> who has a van which is less than 3.5 -  what make is it -  does anyone have a 4WD one  -  and is it possible for you to post a photo   -  not a lot to ask i know......
> 
> ...



So are you now looking for a BIG ONE del.:scared::lol-053:


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> So are you now looking for a BIG ONE del.:scared::lol-053:



not necessarily bigger Trev  -  how would i get down those TINY irish lanes if i went much bigger !!!!

i am investigating the market Trev...  i know my van is very unusual, as it is 4WD (which i really value), is under the 3.5tons and yet has full headroom, has an overcab bed (no daily bedmaking for me !!!) and everything  i want except an oven (which i have learned to do without anyway!!)  It is 24 years old though ...... 

i had not heard of the first make offered on this thread  - the Bentley  -  so i may discover other manufacturers that i don't know about ....


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 11, 2017)

*See My avator*


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2017)

jag manx i assume this is a description of your van ?   what make is it please so i can google it...   many thanks


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2017)

David these figures sound very good.......  after researching Hymer   -  am i to assume that hymer is the name of the habitation box manufacturer only  - as i have found several hymers for sale which are described using different traditional engine/truck manufacturers' names.... ....


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 11, 2017)

*Hi*

Given your "troubles" with your van and weight issue (the van)
It seems you are wanting to change ?

I believe your vehicle is quite slim?

So either a coach built (such as mine) or a Hymer type are the obvious choices..
Both under 3500.
OLD Hymers are rear wheel drive (I think) which reduces the "stuck in mud" prospect.

Our MH has loads of space for 2 and you will see from my earlier post suits us !
We do drive down narrowish roads and have done various mountain roads
e g Applecross and in Wales Tregaron and the reservoirs (Mountain rd to Devils Bridge)
Care is needed but all OK
From your travels in Scotland and Ireland you will be aware of the issues
I will say that some of the Lake district roads (Hardknot and Wrynose) are a bit of a problem ..Mainly due to traffic
The same applies (IMO) in Kent Devon and Cornwall (as well as Somerset).

Our MH is comfortable and well suited to an extended trip such as you did last summer !


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 11, 2017)

Wild card ...what about a LWB etc Transit AWD and convert it yourself (OR do some work yourself ) Compact/good value/reliable/easy to handle and 4wd


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 11, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Following on from my last thread re driving licenses ......
> 
> who has a van which is less than 3.5 -  what make is it -  does anyone have a 4WD one  -  and is it possible for you to post a photo   -  not a lot to ask i know......
> 
> ...



How about a panel van conversion ?
Most if not all under 3.5 tonne with a good payload, mine is 700 kg. Much less chance of water ingress, various lengths from 5 to 6.5 metres, I've found less shake rattle and roll when driving versus coach built, most have everything inside as per c class. Can be used as your everyday vehicle, I'm seriously considering getting rid of my car since changing to a pvc.
Downside is they are expensive often more than c class motorhomes and narrower so less useable internal space.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 11, 2017)

If you really want 4x4, then converting a panel van is worth looking into. 4x4 motorhomes are few and far between in the UK, and will predominately be VW's or imports like the Bongo etc.

Hymer use mainly Fiat or Mercedes as base vehicles, a few on Ford Transits around too. Fiats will be front wheel drive, you may come across the rare 4x4 version, Merc will be rear wheel drive, again a 4x4 will be rare on older models.


----------



## 1888 (Feb 11, 2017)

10'5" x 5'11 in the back and the area above the cab is big enough for a child's bunk so plenty room fodr a conversion. They say mine is 3.5 tonne but i am not convinced. I think i can take 3.5 tonne max and a drive train of 5.5 tonne.





I passed in 86 so the stupid restriction does not bother me.


----------



## 1888 (Feb 11, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Wild card ...what about a LWB etc Transit AWD and convert it yourself (OR do some work yourself ) Compact/good value/reliable/easy to handle and 4wd



Hard to find but Iveco Daily did a 4x4 also what makes a great conversion.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 11, 2017)

1888 said:


> Hard to find but Iveco Daily did a 4x4 also what makes a great conversion.



VW also do the crafter in a 4x4 ...I fell in love with a very nice one some time back ....all chunky tyres etc ...

Trouble is very few IF any are in ELWB/Jumbo flavour sadly ruling us out


----------



## mark61 (Feb 11, 2017)

It is a 3.5 tonne model. Van models are based on GVW, not the train weight.


----------



## Debs (Feb 11, 2017)

My Iveco daily is rear wheel drive, Iveco don't do front wheel drive, and this has got me out of trouble when others had to towed off. They also do a lockable diff, which sadly mine doesn't have. :goodluck:


----------



## mark61 (Feb 11, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> VW also do the crafter in a 4x4 ...I fell in love with a very nice one some time back ....all chunky tyres etc ...
> 
> Trouble is very few IF any are in ELWB/Jumbo flavour sadly ruling us out



Very few of those around, and wasn't sold by VW in UK, you'll find them in Germany though.

Strangely VW went a different route to 4x4 than Mercedes did with the Sprinter, resulting in not many being sold because of price.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 11, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> VW also do the crafter in a 4x4 ...I fell in love with a very nice one some time back ....all chunky tyres etc ...
> 
> Trouble is very few IF any are in ELWB/Jumbo flavour sadly ruling us out



Here you go, ELWB too. 
Got 3 diff locks too, wouldn't be surprised if that was 70000 euro + when new, possibly more. 

Volkswagen Crafter 35 Kasten HochLang Allrad 4x4 als Kastenwagen in Peine


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 11, 2017)

My Chausson alegro 67, is 3-5 tonnes gross weight  great van very comfortable.diesel heating and hot water, seperate shower [ a must have ] fixed bed , plus double made from lounge seats ,4 seat belted seats 2-8 JTD very efficent engine ,30 MPG,oven, grill etc love it, I downsized from a Hymer B694 tag axle, which was 4-6 tonnes gross.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 11, 2017)

Most posters are describing their c class motorhomes. If you decide on a c class the options are endless as most if not all are 3.5 tonne.
It just depends what layout / length etc you desire. Easiest way imho is initially view the manufacturers websites online then visit dealerships when you have decided what best meets your requirements.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 11, 2017)

My motorhoming started with a VW nightmare and then I moved on to this demountable which we loved , happy days.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 11, 2017)

vindiboy said:


> My motorhoming started with a VW nightmare and then I moved on to this demountable which we loved , happy days.
> 
> View attachment 50704View attachment 50705View attachment 50706View attachment 50707View attachment 50708View attachment 50709View attachment 50710



I bet you got some stick over the number plate on the demountable!


----------



## maxi77 (Feb 11, 2017)

Our van is an LMC Liberty on a Transit chassis with a double wheeled rear axle with rwd. It is plated for 3.5 tons and with the double wheels gets pretty good grip at the back


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 11, 2017)

mark61 said:


> Here you go, ELWB too.
> Got 3 diff locks too, wouldn't be surprised if that was 70000 euro + when new, possibly more.
> 
> Volkswagen Crafter 35 Kasten HochLang Allrad 4x4 als Kastenwagen in Peine




NICE... 
but left hooker AND about as far out of my price range as it's, possible to get.... 

Probably unless I win the lottery


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 11, 2017)

Nothing wrong with a left hooker...


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2017)

vindiboy said:


> My motorhoming started with a VW nightmare and then I moved on to this demountable which we loved , happy days.
> 
> View attachment 50704View attachment 50705View attachment 50706View attachment 50707View attachment 50708View attachment 50709View attachment 50710



thanks vry much     -   i have been in a demountable and i found it far too small for what i want to do on a several month journey.....   but thanks for showing me your vans


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2017)

Debs said:


> My Iveco daily is rear wheel drive, Iveco don't do front wheel drive, and this has got me out of trouble when others had to towed off. They also do a lockable diff, which sadly mine doesn't have. :goodluck:



They did do a 4x4 daily ser 2 1990 to 2000 2.5 & 2.8.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2017)

Debs said:


> My Iveco daily is rear wheel drive, Iveco don't do front wheel drive, and this has got me out of trouble when others had to towed off. They also do a lockable diff, which sadly mine doesn't have. :goodluck:



Just a few for you debs,mark 2 and some new models to pick from.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Just a few for you debs,mark 2 and some new models to pick from.



i am salivating  here Trev !!


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 11, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> i am salivating  here Trev !!



Same here.... 

Though in truth the times I've needed 4x4 in the camper have been,  never.... 

Places I need 4x4 for ill take one of the Landrovers... set of chunky tyres on the camper would manage most times on grass and mud. 
Mind one weekend in Deepest darkest Derbyshire we were parked up having lunch getting odd looks from folks in 4x4s passing by where we were parked lol.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> i am salivating  here Trev !!



I would love one,but since you were here i have changed dif in mine and almost bar the cooker/painting got all sorted oh and a bull bar with spot lights which im making now,what a difference the dif made and im really pleased with her.
I have had the chance of driving a coach built pug camper, yuck wobbly box on wheels compared to my bus.


----------



## Steve121 (Feb 11, 2017)

*4X4 under 3.5 tonnes*

My Land Rover Defender XD130 ex-MoD Battlefield Ambulance fits the bill nicely (see my avatar). 
Heavy duty chassis and axles, 2.5 litre turbocharged diesel, 5 forward gears plus low range, so 10 gears in all, and centre difflock for when the going gets really tough.
Eberspacher D5LC 5kW heater - very cheap to run and keeps it toasty inside when it's freezing outside, and the body being built from 50mm composite panels helps keep the heat in.

Photos


----------



## wildebus (Feb 11, 2017)

Been posted in the past, but this would suit your needs well I bet (except maybe the >100,000€ price tag....)

SUPER COOL AMPHIBIOUS RV Woelcke Autark T5 Crosser Off Road 4x4 Campervan Motor Home - YouTube


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2017)

wildebus said:


> Been posted in the past, but this would suit your needs well I bet (except maybe the >100,000€ price tag....)
> 
> SUPER COOL AMPHIBIOUS RV Woelcke Autark T5 Crosser Off Road 4x4 Campervan Motor Home - YouTube




i recall seeing this film a while back and admiring the quality.....     100k  is a bit out of my price range tho  -  but we can all dream...   thanks for reminding me of it


----------



## 2cv (Feb 12, 2017)

runnach said:


> Coll, if you want info on Bentley brand, pm 2cv, who owns a lovely Bentley.



Can't recommend Bentley highly enough. Great for wilding with very low consumption electrics and clever charging. Also a little narrower than most coach builds. 33mpg and the Trafic gives a very smooth ride. Ive used it down to -15 and been toasty warm inside. Such a shame they only made about 120 of them, but at least it means they don't depreciate!
The "Energy Optimisation System" means at least 4 days available without running and very quick charging when the engine is running. I find no need for solar though the wiring is fitted new.
There are no rattles at all. I make the double bed in under 5 minutes but in other models there is the option of singles or the double.
I find the extra width inside makes it feel more spacious than a pvc whilst being narrower than most c class is good for getting to more remote spots. The one downside is that the fwd means grip on grass is not the best.
The most commonly found model is the Indigo Bentley Artisan Indigo review - Bentley motorhomes | Practical Motorhome
Mine is a very rare Ochre


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 12, 2017)

2cv said:


> Can't recommend Bentley highly enough. Great for wilding with very low consumption electrics and clever charging. Also a little narrower than most coach builds. 33mpg and the Trafic gives a very smooth ride. Ive used it down to -15 and been toasty warm inside. Such a shame they only made about 120 of them, but at least it means they don't depreciate!
> The "Energy Optimisation System" means at least 4 days available without running and very quick charging when the engine is running. I find no need for solar though the wiring is fitted new.
> There are no rattles at all. I make the double bed in under 5 minutes but in other models there is the option of singles or the double.
> I find the extra width inside makes it feel more spacious than a pvc whilst being narrower than most c class is good for getting to more remote spots. The one downside is that the fwd means grip on grass is not the best.
> ...



Thank you  -  it does sound like a little treasure  -  but as you say  expensive and above my budget.   Did they stop production ?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 12, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Thank you  -  it does sound like a little treasure  -  but as you say  expensive and above my budget.   Did they stop production ?



Went bust, only in business 2 or 3 years.
From what i have read they were excellent motorhome builders but obviously the same cannot be said about their business skills.


----------



## Debs (Feb 12, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Just a few for you debs,mark 2 and some new models to pick from.



Ooh Trev, don't be putting temptation in my way, I'd have to win the lottery for those Daily's.:bow:


----------



## ricc (Feb 12, 2017)

heres a couple crying out for a diy conversion

Two! Yes! Two Mk5 Ford Transit County 4x4 Vans 98R & 97P | eBay


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 12, 2017)

ricc said:


> heres a couple crying out for a diy conversion
> 
> Two! Yes! Two Mk5 Ford Transit County 4x4 Vans 98R & 97P | eBay



8k for old smileys ....theyre having a turkish ...

This is better value IMHO 
2011 Ford Transit Van 140 T350L AWD Rare 4x4 LWB High Top FSH 1 owner Overland | eBay


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 12, 2017)

ricc said:


> heres a couple crying out for a diy conversion
> 
> Two! Yes! Two Mk5 Ford Transit County 4x4 Vans 98R & 97P | eBay



If you like rust and can weld ! :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## r4dent (Feb 12, 2017)

*4x4 motorhomes*

I searched for 4x4 motorhomes on ebay.  Most are Bongos which tend to be smaller than your current van, but there are also a couple of others that might suit.  

And then there is also this one 
1999 MITSUBISHI DELICA COACHBUILT MANUAL 4 X 4 DIESEL LOW MILES CAMPERVAN | eBay

A 1999 Mitsubushi Delica 4x4 coachbuilt only 17,500 miles

On the plus size you don't have to change your name.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 12, 2017)

r4dent said:


> I searched for 4x4 motorhomes on ebay.  Most are Bongos which tend to be smaller than your current van, but there are also a couple of others that might suit.
> 
> And then there is also this one
> 1999 MITSUBISHI DELICA COACHBUILT MANUAL 4 X 4 DIESEL LOW MILES CAMPERVAN | eBay
> ...



lol  !!!    thanks   -  i have seen that  this has been for sale for a very long time now   -  its mileage, even for a van, is suspiciously low for the year -  1000 miles per year ? 

i do like my own wee van  -  but i believe there were only a few hundred built...     if i could find an identical one in great nick  i might be tempted -  but then  are we all better with the devil we know ?

i suppose i started doing very early research  - after i had begun to wonder how important my  C1  is to me when the time arrives...


----------



## colinm (Feb 12, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> i suppose i started doing very early research  - after i had begun to wonder how important my  C1  is to me when the time arrives...



I'm a bit puzzled by your thinking, the vast majority of campervans and motorhomes are sub 3.5t, for a single person a van such as ours offers loads of room and weight capacity (or is there something your not telling us :raofl: ).
I'll not bother recommending our particular model as you will struggle to find one less than £30,000 , but there's plenty of other older vans that should suit.
Your main choice seems to be whether to have 4x4 or not, if you do decide on 4x4 then as others have said they are rare and you will have to bide your time, it may be that C1 would be handy for a sprinter or daily in 4x4 upped to 4t. If you go for 2wd it's just a case of deciding layout and how much you want to spend, then going out to buy one.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 12, 2017)

colinmd said:


> I'm a bit puzzled by your thinking, the vast majority of campervans and motorhomes are sub 3.5t, for a single person a van such as ours offers loads of room and weight capacity (or is there something your not telling us :raofl: ).
> I'll not bother recommending our particular model as you will struggle to find one less than £30,000 , but there's plenty of other older vans that should suit.
> Your main choice seems to be whether to have 4x4 or not, if you do decide on 4x4 then as others have said they are rare and you will have to bide your time, it may be that C1 would be handy for a sprinter or daily in 4x4 upped to 4t. If you go for 2wd it's just a case of deciding layout and how much you want to spend, then going out to buy one.



Hi Colin   - you say that  "" the vast majority of campervans and motorhomes are sub 3.5!""  -  i genuinely did not know that...   but i do now....    the stuff i have learnt here is amazing.....   

i have slowly realised just how rare my van actually is... 

RE license....  if i can easily keep my C1 and then keep  3.5+ license  then why wouldn't I  -   IF i see myself wanting to buy a much bigger van in due course.    I have not been in many other folk's vans to be honest.   Until folks here gave me models to research i did not know what different size vans actually looked like.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 13, 2017)

*All sorts of issues with over 3500kg*



delicagirl said:


> Hi Colin   - you say that  "" the vast majority of campervans and motorhomes are sub 3.5!""  -  i genuinely did not know that...   but i do now....    the stuff i have learnt here is amazing.....
> 
> i have slowly realised just how rare my van actually is...
> 
> RE license....  if i can easily keep my C1 and then keep  3.5+ license  then why wouldn't I  -   IF i see myself wanting to buy a much bigger van in due course.    I have not been in many other folk's vans to be honest.   Until folks here gave me models to research i did not know what different size vans actually looked like.



Why make life complicated. especially if going abroad (also more costly)
Loads of room in a 6.5 m van under 3500kg for the two of us.
We use it for the full 6 months every summer.
Just a matter of design and style.
Our bathroom has a self-contained shower
Fixed rear bed
Dining area behind the cab with front seats that swivel


----------



## dane (Feb 13, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Following on from my last thread re driving licenses ......
> 
> who has a van which is less than 3.5 -  what make is it -  does anyone have a 4WD one  -  and is it possible for you to post a photo   -  not a lot to ask i know......



Toyota Hiace 4wd   Think they are plated around 3T, but being Japanese...


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Feb 13, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Why make life complicated. especially if going abroad (also more costly)
> Loads of room in a 6.5 m van under 3500kg for the two of us.
> We use it for the full 6 months every summer.
> Just a matter of design and style.
> ...



Big Up for this. We have a similar layout with our Knaus and with tanks brimmed, 2 bikes in the garage and everything else for a trip abroad we come under 3.5t as we have about 500kg payload. 
Bd..


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 13, 2017)

Like the look of this..... I could have an upstairs ;-) 

2002 51 Mercedes 814d Vario 3 Container Removal Lorry Truck 7.5t 12 MOT | eBay


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 13, 2017)

*It also depends*

On how you use the Bed-top space during the day.
We put a good cover on half of it and it becomes a useful area especially when cooking as it is adjacent to the stove.
The bed not being drop down also gives us 2 high level side lockers and again 2 at the rear of the vehicle !
These can be easily accessed without "dealing" with the bed.
The space under the bed is accessible either by lifting the bed (Hinged) or via the outside locker.
So not much wasted space and more ease in using the vehicle !
Our dining area is quite spacious and with the front seats rotated seems even bigger !

But maybe I am not allowed to think differently !

Obvious advantages of your vehicle are
1 Rear Wheel Drive
2 Larger cab area


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 13, 2017)

Thing is with layouts AND classes there are advantages to both and layouts suit folks in different ways... hence no right and wrong. 
We looked long and hard as different types A classes/C classes and van conversions. 
Before we came to the conclusion that best for us was ELWB transit as it had enough space for us the dogs AND allow us to stop in smaller places that a a class/C class just wouldn't get.... 
Compromise on interior space BUT double fixed bed (a must for us)  and space for storage and the dogs underneath. 

It's all a very individual thang ;-)


----------



## hextal (Feb 13, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> Big Up for this. We have a similar layout with our Knaus and with tanks brimmed, 2 bikes in the garage and everything else for a trip abroad we come under 3.5t as we have about 500kg payload.
> Bd..



Yeah. Converted our 3.5t rated MWB van and it's great 2 up. Fully brimmed and stuffed to the gills it weighs in at around 2.8t from memory.  That's with 3m of solid oak woktops, spare wheel, 2 leisure bats, 25l gas tank 70l water tank etc, so easily done.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 13, 2017)

i dont entertain too often, but love my large dining area as i can write sitting on either side of the large table depending on where the best view is.  My van just fits into a uk carpark length. I have an overcab bed.   i have got used to these features which are important to me.


----------



## dane (Feb 13, 2017)

If a 4wd coachbuilt appeals, check out the Toyota CamRoads.  Quite rare over here, again a Japanese or Australian import.  Built on the Dyna chassis, so parts should not be a problem.  Think they are 3.5T.  Didn't take too hard a look at one, since they are too big for me, but it looked like the 4wd system was the same as my HiAce and the HiLux of that age - part time (locking hubs) and a low range transfer box.

Edit: Here's a link: About | Toyota Camroad Motorhomes


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 13, 2017)

dane said:


> If a 4wd coachbuilt appeals, check out the Toyota CamRoads.  Quite rare over here, again a Japanese or Australian import.  Built on the Dyna chassis, so parts should not be a problem.  Think they are 3.5T.  Didn't take too hard a look at one, since they are too big for me, but it looked like the 4wd system was the same as my HiAce and the HiLux of that age - part time (locking hubs) and a low range transfer box.
> 
> Edit: Here's a link: About | Toyota Camroad Motorhomes




there are some nice little vans there...... shame most of them are on the other side of the world !!


----------



## dane (Feb 13, 2017)

Importing from Japan doesn't look that difficult


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 13, 2017)

*Dear DG*

Have you not realised yet that if "Dear David" is found to be unhelpful/wrong it then becomes a joke or sarcasm!

By the way this is both !

A suitable area to sit and @watch the world go by is important'.. Our dining/lounge area allows us good view on both sides via side windows also ahead via the windscreen and both cab door windows.
We also get lots of natural light.
But no doubt I will get a response !


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 13, 2017)

OK
Your reply is appreciated and well received.


----------



## korky (Feb 13, 2017)

A few posters have mentioned they have 3.5 ton vans with ample payload, and so do I, but I use nearly all of it. 
But be aware there are many 3.5 ton vans with very little usable payload. Criminal, but true and they're still making them.
This is made worse when buying, by the ignorance of the owners or dealers who neither know nor care.

I believe payload is an issue on your existing vehicle so tread carefully.
There will be plenty out there that will be fine, but get it weighed before you buy unless you know someone with identical model.

Won't advise on layout as that is a very personal thing and depends on how you use the van, hobbies etc.

Good luck with it. Korky.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 13, 2017)

i rarely spot sarcasm on this forum  - i read things in a very literal way  -  nor do i want to engage with one member's issues with regards to another member.

Anyone who answers my questions - i thank - simples  !    Some ideas i take on board, some i don't.  

Payload  -  i learnt a great deal from my earlier thread and am now more aware than ever of payload and have made some hopefully significant weight reductions. 

Japanese vans....   i would never agree to buy any van from abroad that i had not seen. Some of these importers-dealers want full payment upfront.  i wont do that.  Japanese-grey imports are hard enough to work out/work on as it is, without the risk of losing money to another shyster dealer as well !!!    However, now that i know these makes i can see if any come up for sale in the UK. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 13, 2017)

I would never buy a sub 3,500kg van because i wouldn`t be able to carry enough Carlsberg onboard          :sad:

That was the main reason for uprating the GVW from 3,850kg to 4,100kg on my present van, now i`m happy       :cheers:     :dance:


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 13, 2017)

*Agreed*



delicagirl said:


> i rarely spot sarcasm on this forum  - i read things in a very literal way  -  nor do i want to engage with one member's issues with regards to another member.
> 
> Anyone who answers my questions - i thank - simples  !    Some ideas i take on board, some i don't.
> 
> ...



If you want to change go to several dealers
1 you might pay a bit more
2 you may well get Part exchange
3 you will know exactly (or Nearly) what you are getting
4 Some form guarantee or comeback


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 13, 2017)

Easily remedied .....drink Single malt ....;-) 





AND Always Always Always support local economies by purchasing local beers on your travels ..


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2017)

Del the iveco mobilvetta euroyacht 170a may be right for you,built on same truck chassis as my bus with a 2.8 turbo putting out 120 hp and built as well as any hymer ,can be bought from 8/14 grand or there abouts depending on condition.
Ci required but lots of room.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 13, 2017)

hairydog said:


> I've never had a 4WD motorhome, but I've driven plenty of 4WD vehicles. My first motorhome was RWD with twin back wheels, based on the biggest size of Ford Transit. It went everywhere: never a problem, even in sticky mud literally up to the axles: it just plugged through.
> 
> Next I had a motorhome on a FWD Peugeot Boxer chassis. That was useless. It would get stuck on damp grass. If there was a chance of rain, you had to arrange your exit to be downhill.
> 
> ...



As we have 5 series Landrovers and use them regularly Greenlaning etc..... 

I'd fully agree that most rear wheel drive vans are a world apart from anything with front wheel drive.... 

Rear wheel drive with sensible tyres in winter at least will get you most places you want to go in a campervan.... if it gets really nasty consider a set of chains and know how to fit them. 
with chains on all four wheels in the snow at least you can brake and steer.... 
more than you will be able to do with most 4x4s ;-)


----------

